
Show HN: Secure Linux Apps on the Mac Desktop Through Docker - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/linux-desktop-on-mac/
======
js4all
Also interesting are solutions using xpra, especially when are working over a
remote connection. In this case you are not running X on the Mac, but a xpra
client (a simple app).

For an example see Docker's blog: [https://blog.docker.com/2013/07/docker-
desktop-your-desktop-...](https://blog.docker.com/2013/07/docker-desktop-your-
desktop-over-ssh-running-inside-of-a-docker-container/)

~~~
alexellisuk
There is also the possibility of installing a VNC server inside the container
and a desktop environment, then connecting to that. I did this when I wanted
MonoDevelop on my Mac without having to install the mandatory 3-5gb of
"Xamarin Studio" mobile emulators etc. Btw thanks for the link back to xpra.

------
alexellisuk
Let's look at how to bring Linux X11 apps to the Mac desktop with Docker. Run
and test multiple versions of apps. Secure your surfing through isolation.

~~~
eivarv
Regarding X11 apps on OS X: what about XQuartz [1]? If the source isn't
platform-dependent, you wouldn't even need Docker.

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XQuartz](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XQuartz)

~~~
alexellisuk
Yes, agreed.. for instance when I open XQuartz we get xterm for free.. running
I guess natively and exporting to the local display. The angle I wanted to
look at was containerisation for visual apps on the Mac desktop.

